# The new Craftsman are out



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

The black top to replace the 17543 model router. 119.oo with a 15% off that..(online orders only..)

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

=====
Some GREAT deals on the older model below ▼

http://www.searsoutlet.com/d/invent...=80128&sid=IAx20110411x000001&source=googleaf

========


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Bob... How about giving a hands-on review.. new vs. old.. ??? I've got 3 of the old ones and they're pretty sweet.

I'd bet a nickel you've either got one or got one on order.. Did I win??


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

How many did you buy, BJ??????????????????


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

hahahahahaha, You won ,on order but not in my hands yet.

====




BigJimAK said:


> Hey Bob... How about giving a hands-on review.. new vs. old.. ??? I've got 3 of the old ones and they're pretty sweet.
> 
> I'd bet a nickel you've either got one or got one on order.. Did I win??


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I seriously envy the cheap combo routers you guys have access to.
I doubt I could even buy a black and decker plunge router for that price here.


----------



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

sigh, I just bought the old model with $79.99 a couple months ago.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 10, 2009)

Yesterday I found the 17543 (fixed and plunge bases) at my local Sears for $49.99. The label says it's "used" but I can see no sign of it having ever made sawdust.

The 2 older Craftsmen I use don't have the speed control this offers, hoping to put this to use making some raised panels.


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> hahahahahaha, You won ,on order but not in my hands yet.
> 
> ====


Did I miss the review? Thanks


----------



## ggroofer (Apr 29, 2011)

I know what you mean Gav'....Why are power tools so cheap in U.S.A ?


----------

